# Chili Mac...



## vlap (Jun 29, 2008)

Made some chili Mac the other night. Had alot of left overs. So today when trying to figure out what to cook I decided to use the left overs in a fattie!!! I wasn't sure how it would turn out but I didn't think I could go wrong.

Started out with rolling the 2lbs of Jimmy Dean Hot Sausage flat and applying a little cheese.


From there I added the chili mac.


I rolled er tight applied some rub and topped with a little extra cheese.


Smoked er with some apple chips til a temp of 160.


Let the fattie rest for a bit then sliced.


I have to say the taste was great and it turned out better then I thought. I have plenty of leftover fattie and lunch for a few days. Good Stuff there!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow! Now that's a new one! Looks great Vlap...


----------



## fireguy (Jun 29, 2008)

Genious!!! that is a great  idea... and looks great too.


----------



## vince (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not a cheese mac fan, Do like chilli, but have to say that looks pretty tasty. I think I could handle eating that fattie


----------



## vlap (Jun 29, 2008)

I was happy how the pasta worked out in a fattie. This opens a bunch of new options


----------



## vlap (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds good!!! I was thinking spaghetti or lasagna 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You got a link? I missed that somehow. i had not seen any pasta in a fattie before?


----------



## moltenone (Jun 29, 2008)

gotta try that for sure !! thanks Vlap.

mark


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks great who'd a thought Chilli mac fatty nice job!


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

Sure made for a great lunch!!! I got more for dinner tonight!!!!


----------

